# I gave my banjo a new cookie tin body =)



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

the old one (oil can) was attached crooked and it had some other problems so i decided to redo it
building is much easier on this one since i can look inside and see whats going on

it came out nicer than the old one and its much more playable


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been working on a canjo myself. I was going to post it once finished. Good stuff.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have been working on a canjo myself. I was going to post it once finished. Good stuff.


Great! 
I'd love to see pics.
what are you using for a tailpiece?
i used a fork 
but it looks terrible on this tin 
i wanna change it for something else 
but i cant think of anything else,


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

How about glueing a piece of timber in behind and using some eye screws ?


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> How about glueing a piece of timber in behind and using some eye screws ?


well i would have to screw the wood (or anything else) into the dowel inside the body
would work (hopfully they sell small brass colored ones)
im looking for something more good looking since the fork works fine (but looks terrible on this perticular can)


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks mighty fine!!! VIDEO PLEASE!!! Play us a song!!!!


----------

